# Foxhunt!



## TrickTheFox (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah I have no idea why I haven't done this sooner...

Trick! Me! The Fox! I love you. I love everyone. <3 

I write science-fiction in a universe I call Wildstar (no not that one also I had the name first) with genetically-engineered anthro animal people, whose animal traits actually matter, and the struggle they feel between their primal animal side and their desire to be human-like and civilized. It's like Spock, only it's everyone, and it's super great! The species all have rich cultures steeped in traditions that reflect their animal characteristics. 

Also they're in space so there's mech battles (my mechs are called titans) and lasers and starships and pew pew pew! I try to take a more practical and realistic approach to my combat battles (I'm an engineer you know, that means I solve problems, practical problems... you know how it goes). The titan battles play out like a game of chess, all about maneuvering and movement and precision location, engaging at beyond visual range, sort of a cross between modern fighter jets and MechWarrior 2. It's awesome and you'll love it!

But right now I'm just pimping my novel! Foxhunt! You can pick it up here www.rabbitvalley.com: Foxhunt! By Rich Hanes
That would be aces, and if you'd like, the first chapter is available to preview (as well as other assorted in-universe writings) at https://www.writing.com/main/portfolio/view/l1011widebody
Also check out this AWESOME review by Fred Patten dogpatch.press: Foxhunt!, by Rich Hanes – book review by Fred Patten.

I hope you like it! Also check out my Field Manual (in progress) over at docs.google.com: Field Manual: Wildstar


----------



## TheAboriginalFox (Sep 30, 2018)

I'll look into it!


----------



## TrickTheFox (Oct 1, 2018)

TheAboriginalFox said:


> I'll look into it!



Cool! Aces! I look forward to hearing what you think!


----------

